# Powercolor or Sapphire



## sunny155 (Nov 3, 2010)

Hello Guys,

I want to buy Radeon 6850. I am confused about vendor - Sapphire or Powercolor.

Which one is good in your experience in terms of service/warranty, overheating problems etc? 

Thanks!


----------



## topgear (Nov 3, 2010)

Build quality wise they both are good brands.

For service check with your local distributor.

BTW, i prefer sapphire over powercolor.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 3, 2010)

Go for sapphire +they are cheaper than other brands !


----------



## Revolution (Nov 3, 2010)

+1 for Sapphire.....


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 3, 2010)

vote to Sapphire.


----------



## asingh (Nov 3, 2010)

Powercolor is decent too. Just see the balance of warranty and price. If both are exact same configurations then choose the cheaper one. But I guess Powercolor will offer less warranty.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 3, 2010)

Sapphire!!


----------



## monkey (Nov 3, 2010)

Both are good quality wise.
Powercolor provides 2 years warranty and is backed by Tirupati Enterprises 
Sapphire has 3 years warranty and is backed by Aditya Infotech


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 3, 2010)

@sunny: Go for Sapphire best brand....
how is th price of HD6850....


damngoodman999 said:


> Go for sapphire +they are cheaper than other brands !


Nope....Powercolor is cheaper than sapphire.....


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 3, 2010)

^^Cost of Sapphire HD6850 12.2k!!


----------



## sunny155 (Nov 3, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> @sunny: Go for Sapphire best brand....
> how is th price of HD6850....
> 
> Nope....Powercolor is cheaper than sapphire.....





ssb1551 said:


> ^^Cost of Sapphire HD6850 12.2k!!





monkey said:


> Both are good quality wise.
> Powercolor provides 2 years warranty and is backed by Tirupati Enterprises
> Sapphire has 3 years warranty and is backed by Aditya Infotech



@Monkey Thanks for the info! 

Btw....guys I am thinking to order one from Ebay Global Easy Buy
and Powercolor is appearing cheaper than Sapphire there.

@KaranTh85 - Yeah Powercolor seems to be cheaper.

@ssb1551 - Nope its not 12.2K in India.

Bitfang is selling it for 11.7K (With shipping) and Mediahome.in for 11.3K (without shipping charges)

*www.mediahome.in/index.php?page=sh...ategory_id=48&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=80


Here is what i found at Ebay GEB-


Powercolor - 11,356
Global Easy Buy


Sapphire -12,241
Global Easy Buy

and after using 10% coupon for 1000 rs discount 

Powercolor will cost approx 1000 rs cheaper - Rs 10,356 (with shipping)


What do you think guys? Please advise.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 3, 2010)

^^the difference in price is huge
go for powercolor


----------



## sunny155 (Nov 3, 2010)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> ^^the difference in price is huge
> go for powercolor



Is Ebay GEB reliable? How fast they can ship from USA? What are your experiences?


----------



## asingh (Nov 3, 2010)

^^
Would be better if you got the parts from India within. GEB will deliver, but you would be charged courier+import. Price would shoot up.


----------



## sunny155 (Nov 3, 2010)

asingh said:


> ^^
> Would be better if you got the parts from India within. GEB will deliver, but you would be charged courier+import. Price would shoot up.



It's inclusive of shipping+custom costs.


----------



## asingh (Nov 3, 2010)

^^
Ok, I missed that. Then I think you should be fine. But do ask the seller how the warranty would be handled.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 3, 2010)

sunny155 said:


> It's inclusive of shipping+custom costs.



U gotta b kiddin me!!U r importing an item from States without customs!!Is it even possible?


----------



## sunny155 (Nov 3, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> U gotta b kiddin me!!U r importing an item from States without customs!!Is it even possible?



Dude ever heard of Ebay Global Easy Buy?
They include the shpping+custom on the product price.

Global Easy Buy


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 3, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> @sunny: Go for Sapphire best brand....
> how is th price of HD6850....
> 
> Nope....Powercolor is cheaper than sapphire.....



Ya i know i am not comparing Powercolor , i dont want to recommend powercolor because of 2 years warranty .

Just compared with XFX,Msi


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 3, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> U gotta b kiddin me!!U r importing an item from States without customs!!Is it even possible?



Err- yeah. Depending on the stuff you're getting its pretty feasible too. Even if you are importing a ROG board via newegg through iccworld, it ends up being significantly low cost. Before you say "how are you going to be RMA it, ROG's RMA procedure is different.


----------



## sunny155 (Nov 3, 2010)

The Sorcerer said:


> Err- yeah. Depending on the stuff you're getting its pretty feasible too. Even if you are importing a ROG board via newegg through iccworld, it ends up being significantly low cost. Before you say "how are you going to be RMA it, ROG's RMA procedure is different.



What's ROG ? and RMA?  I dont know these term.

thanks!


----------



## asingh (Nov 3, 2010)

RoG = Republic of Gamers. Branded gear developed by ASUS.

RMA = Return Merchandise Authorization.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 3, 2010)

^^ ROG: Asus ROG lineup of items. usually graphics card, mobo & lappy too maybe. read Republic of gamers.

RMA: Return Merchandise/Material Authorization. another terms for claiming warranty.

Edit: oops, i a bit too slow. or maybe my net connection


----------



## topgear (Nov 4, 2010)

WoW! that was close.

As far as I know ROG laptops have global warranty and is it same for mobos and gfxcrads too ?

BTW, if OP gets his gfx card from the e-bay GEB then I don't think he will get local warranty - am I right ?


----------



## Revolution (Nov 4, 2010)

topgear said:


> BTW, if OP gets his gfx card from the e-bay GEB then I don't think he will get local warranty - am I right ?



Yep,u r right.....


----------



## rajan1311 (Nov 4, 2010)

have been using powercolor 4850 for more than 2 years, still going strong 

Do check the local service though..


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 4, 2010)

Revolution said:


> Yep,u r right.....



Oh crap!!Thts a BUMMER!!


----------



## sunny155 (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks all! Haven't ordered it yet. Called the few vendors - Techshop, Bitfang, Prime ABGB, Mediahome, TheItwares. All said they dont have it in ready stock. Will be available in 1 week. I think I should wait 1 week if there is 10.1-11k pricing here I would buy it from India. GEB will take approx 10-15 days to ship the product and after hearing your comments I got little worried about the warranty .


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 4, 2010)

^^How come techshop hs the card listed on their site?


----------



## Piyush (Nov 4, 2010)

guys i dont wanna spoil the party but is 6850 better than 460
i heard that that its somewhat lower performer in some benchmarks and in some i find that it has the upper hand

any pros and cons of the above two
thanks..


----------



## rajan1311 (Nov 4, 2010)

wait for the next driver release, performance will improve. Anyways, in most benchmarks i have seen, the 6850 is faster than both the variants of the GTX 460.


----------



## sunny155 (Nov 5, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> ^^How come techshop hs the card listed on their site?



They lie! I called them before ordering so if i can get it before diwali.

These vendors have the card on their site but not in stock.

Bitfang - Called them last week they said all are booked and the new lot will come on this Wednesday. I called they yesterday and heard the same answer.

Techshop.in - Some lady picked up the call and wasnt sure if they have it in shop. I left my number and she called after 20 mins saying cards haven't arrived to them. 

Mediahome - Same answer like Bitfang but atleast they had specifically mentioned "Advance booking" on their site.


I also called SMC International twice on different days - Nobody picked the call. I wonder how do they operate their on-line business if they don't keep any human to answer the phone?


----------



## topgear (Nov 5, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> guys i dont wanna spoil the party but is 6850 better than 460
> i heard that that its somewhat lower performer in some benchmarks and in some i find that it has the upper hand
> 
> any pros and cons of the above two
> thanks..



Here is the summary : ( IMO )

1. HD6850 consumes less power than GTX 460.

2. Performance wise HD6580 performed better in most of the game benches and future driver release will optimize it's performance more.

3. GTX 460 768MB 192bit price is 10.9k and @ 11.3k you can grab one HD6850 1GB 256 bit edition.

4. HD6850 OCs well than GTX 460 768MB.


----------



## vizkid2005 (Nov 5, 2010)

sunny155 said:


> Thanks all! Haven't ordered it yet. Called the few vendors - Techshop, Bitfang, Prime ABGB, Mediahome, TheItwares. All said they dont have it in ready stock. Will be available in 1 week. I think I should wait 1 week if there is 10.1-11k pricing here I would buy it from India. GEB will take approx 10-15 days to ship the product and after hearing your comments I got little worried about the warranty .




@ sunny .. Plz let me know (Send a message or post in any of my threads ) when Hd 6870 or HD 6850 is avalaible at Lamington road ... Also lemme know the price and where it is available ... 

Thanx ...


----------



## sunny155 (Nov 6, 2010)

vizkid2005 said:


> @ sunny .. Plz let me know (Send a message or post in any of my threads ) when Hd 6870 or HD 6850 is avalaible at Lamington road ... Also lemme know the price and where it is available ...
> 
> Thanx ...



Ok, I will let you know here.

I think it will arrive within next week. or I will get one from Ebay GEB.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 6, 2010)

topgear said:


> Here is the summary : ( IMO )
> 
> 1. HD6850 consumes less power than GTX 460.
> 
> ...



thanks for that boost
i'm too thinking to go for 6850 instead of 460 but 11.3k is making me sad
well thats y i finalized to go for it in the beginning of the next year


----------



## sunny155 (Nov 7, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> thanks for that boost
> i'm too thinking to go for 6850 instead of 460 but 11.3k is making me sad
> well thats y i finalized to go for it in the beginning of the next year



Yeah, 11K is a bit high price.  I hope the prices will go down under 10K after December.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 7, 2010)

^^lets hope for the best
6850 will be the most vfm card in 10k if that happens


----------



## hdknitro (Nov 10, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> ^^lets hope for the best
> 6850 will be the most vfm card in 10k if that happens



Don't worry piyush the prices are going to crash soon


----------



## Piyush (Nov 10, 2010)

^lets hope for d best


----------



## sunny155 (Nov 11, 2010)

sunny155 said:


> Ok, I will let you know here.
> 
> I think it will arrive within next week. or I will get one from Ebay GEB.



Ordered the Sapphire 6850 from mediahome.in for 11,300/- they said they have it in stock now.


----------



## topgear (Nov 13, 2010)

^^ congrats - post the pics once you get the card.


----------



## sunny155 (Nov 13, 2010)

topgear said:


> ^^ congrats - post the pics once you get the card.



Thanks! Ofc! I will post it!
I also upgraded my PSU to Corsair GS 600 a month ago.

btw....I NEFTed the money on 11th, I havent got the payment confirmation yet 

called them like 3 times! they said it takes 24-48 hrs for confirmation but this is more than 48 hrs now!!! Called them again they said net is down and told me not to worry.

lets see...

Just got the confirmation email!
Now Waiting for the card!!!! 
Next week will be my GAMING CARNIVAL 
I have lots of game waiting to be played.


----------



## topgear (Nov 14, 2010)

but you missed The Way it's meant to be played 

nonetheless wish you a happy gaming time with the spanking new HD6850.


----------



## hdknitro (Nov 14, 2010)

hey huys bought a sapphire HD6870

*img577.imageshack.us/img577/1007/dsc0178r.jpg


----------



## topgear (Nov 15, 2010)

Congrats!

BTW, post the image link properly.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 15, 2010)

@ hdknitro

Congrats ! nice buy - BTW HD 6870 is same size as GTX 460 ??


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 15, 2010)

is HD6850 better than HD5850 ???


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 15, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> is HD6850 better than HD5850 ???


NOPE!!!


----------



## sunny155 (Nov 16, 2010)

@Topgear - Thanks!

@hdknitro - congrats!

My card havent even shipped. Payment itself got confirmed on saturday. They said they will ship this evening.


----------



## Tenida (Nov 17, 2010)

@hdknitro - congrats! and happy gaming!!!!!


----------



## sunny155 (Nov 22, 2010)

They lied to me...they didnt had it in stock but promised they have it.
Payment got confirmed on last saturday and they still dont havent shipped it because they dont have it in possession. This is really pissing me off.
Called them like 5 times he always give me next 2 days time saying that they are trying to get the cards cleared from Customs.

Beware of them before ordering!!!


----------



## topgear (Nov 22, 2010)

unethical and immoral business practice ! they should have inform you before reeving/confirming the payment.

That's why I prefer buying from local shops ( though it has it's own limitation and drawbacks ) - you pay in one hand and get your product on other hand - simple deal.

BTW, hope you get your gfx card soon.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 22, 2010)

^^Yups its true if you are living in cities like 1 of the metros or like B'lore/Hyderabad where products of almost all brands are readily available(even if they don't have it they can get it) but if you live in a Godforsaken place like mine then online stores are your best source.The other day me & my cousin went to look for a GPU for around 8k(so 5770 was the best choice).Most of the shop-guys hadn't heard of Sapphire!!Can you frigging believe it?:C_surprised:..Very few dealt with MSI.The thing that pissed me the most was the below par cards they had in their store.In quite a few shops when we asked for ATI Radeon GPU the guy would promptly take out XFX's 4650 from the shelves.It was so frigging annoying!Finally after around 2 hours of searching we gave up & I suggested him to buy from SMC.This is the sad story of guys like me living in Godforsaken places like my city!


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 22, 2010)

And what's that city, if u don't mind asking..


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 22, 2010)

"And what's that city, if u don't mind asking.."WAT!!I think you meant to type : "And what's that city, if u don't mind me asking..".And of course I don't!
I live in Bhubaneswar.


----------



## sunny155 (Nov 22, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> ^^Yups its true if you are living in cities like 1 of the metros or like B'lore/Hyderabad where products of almost all brands are readily available(even if they don't have it they can get it) but if you live in a Godforsaken place like mine then online stores are your best source.The other day me & my cousin went to look for a GPU for around 8k(so 5770 was the best choice).Most of the shop-guys hadn't heard of Sapphire!!Can you frigging believe it?:C_surprised:..Very few dealt with MSI.The thing that pissed me the most was the below par cards they had in their store.In quite a few shops when we asked for ATI Radeon GPU the guy would promptly take out XFX's 4650 from the shelves.It was so frigging annoying!Finally after around 2 hours of searching we gave up & I suggested him to buy from SMC.This is the sad story of guys like me living in Godforsaken places like my city!



 I have a very similar story...I live in Raipur. 

abt my card..
Talked to my vendor in the morning today...he said he got it last night and will be shipping it today evening....now i am waiting for tracking number email...



topgear said:


> unethical and immoral business practice ! they should have inform you before reeving/confirming the payment.
> 
> That's why I prefer buying from local shops ( though it has it's own limitation and drawbacks ) - you pay in one hand and get your product on other hand - simple deal.
> 
> BTW, hope you get your gfx card soon.



Yes, Ofc I confirmed it 100% before buying and he said he have it in stock. I ordered it instantly on 11th Nov Thursday. They confirmed the NEFT payment on Saturday.
I called them on Monday evening if they shipped it the guy said that it might got shipped and told me to wait till Tuesday for confirmation. I called them again on Tuesday evening this time he said different story that those cards were booked ones so they have been sent already. I said i called them before ordering so its not my problem than he said my payment got confirmed after 2 days of order till than those cards were sold away. Than he said the new shipment will come tomorrow (Wednesday 17th nov). I talked to Anuj same day and this time he said that the cards are held by the custom and will take 2 days for clearing Thursday and Friday (Moharram) and assured me that he will get the card 100% this week and I will be having it on Monday (22nd Nov). I called him on Friday evening about how things going he said same that they havent got cleared and there was Moharram holiday too so it will be cleared on Saturday or Sunday positively. He also said that there are 5 cards lying with the customs and all are booked. 


Talked to my vendor in the morning today (monday)...he said he got it last night and will be shipping it today evening....now i am waiting for tracking number email...


----------



## topgear (Nov 23, 2010)

it's really hard to find desired components from good brands in small cities but Kolkata though it's a metro city also has very limited number of hardware vendors.

The market is flooded with XFX products - you can get high end to low end gpus but both distributors sucks when it comes to after sales service.

Sapphire though has direct distributor - it's very hard to find Sapphire products and not many shop stock them and the distributor will only honor local warranty.

So is the case with MSI and Zotac and EVGA is very rare to find.


----------



## sunny155 (Nov 26, 2010)

got the card today..replaced my old 2600xt ...   

*i56.tinypic.com/2cru9uo.jpg


----------



## topgear (Nov 26, 2010)

^^ congrats and thanks for the Nice pic - the ancestor looks like a kid to this one


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 26, 2010)

Congrats buddy!!I forgot which did you order!!6850 or 6870?


----------



## Piyush (Nov 26, 2010)

congrats sunny on ur cool purchase
the card is looking awesome


----------



## sunny155 (Nov 26, 2010)

topgear said:


> ^^ congrats and thanks for the Nice pic - the ancestor looks like a kid to this one



Thanks Buddy! this card is a biggie and it obstructed 3 SATA ports of my mobo....and now I can only use one SATA port.



ssb1551 said:


> Congrats buddy!!I forgot which did you order!!6850 or 6870?



Thanks Buddy! Its 6850 


Piyush said:


> congrats sunny on ur cool purchase
> the card is looking awesome



Thanks Buddy! 


Now, I would like to upgrade my Mobo, CPU and RAM 

Current ones are - Intel D 805 2.66 Ghz, Transcend 1x2 GB 667, ASUS P5RD2-VM

I have good power supply - Corsair GS 600 .

Please guys suggest a really good config for 20-23K budget.......and also mention the prices 

Thanks again all of you!


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 26, 2010)

Since you've already got a 6850 & have a budget of 20-23k for CPU+MoBo+RAM  I think its best if you go for Intel i5.
Intel Core i5 760 @ 9.8k
MSI P55 GD65 @ 7.9K
G.Skill 4GB DDR3 1600 Ripjaws @ 4.7k

It would be better if you can get i7.Lets hope someone suggests i7 within your budget!!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 26, 2010)

^^ MSI p55 GD65 is 7.9K + Tax


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh sorry!!My bad.Yups its 7.9k(incl VAT).Will edit the post now!!


----------



## sunny155 (Nov 26, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> Since you've already got a 6850 & have a budget of 20-23k for CPU+MoBo+RAM  I think its best if you go for Intel i5.
> Intel Core i5 760 @ 9.8k
> MSI P55 GD65 @ 7.9K
> G.Skill 4GB DDR3 1600 Ripjaws @ 4.7k
> ...




Thanks for config...but sorry MSI is not available here...Please suggest in Gigabyte.
Also, I have to buy a cabinet too in this budget so i guess i have to reduce the ram and board prices little bit.

Please suggest Cabinets in Cooler Master and Rams in Gskill and Corsair.

Thanks!


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 26, 2010)

sorry but you hadn't mentioned anything about cabinet in the post.Anyways in Giga MoBo :
GA-P55-US3L - 6.5k
Intel Core i5 760 @ 9.8k
G-Skill 2GB DDR3 1333MHz RAM - 1.6k
Now you would be left with 5k(assuming 23k is your budget).You can go for cabinet with that much as I've less knowledge about cabinets more than 5k except for NZXT Phantom(my dream cabinet).


----------



## sunny155 (Nov 26, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> sorry but you hadn't mentioned anything about cabinet in the post.Anyways in Giga MoBo :
> GA-P55-US3L - 6.5k
> Intel Core i5 760 @ 9.8k
> G-Skill 2GB DDR3 1333MHz RAM - 1.6k
> Now you would be left with 5k(assuming 23k is your budget).You can go for cabinet with that much as I've less knowledge about cabinets more than 5k except for NZXT Phantom(my dream cabinet).



Thanks! That mobo sounds good.

I guess i woudnt spend much in cabinet. I think Coolermaster elite 430 is good enough -2,600 rs

Coolermaster RC-430-KWN1 Chassis

I can invest the rest in RAM -

how about Gskill - Ripjaws 1600 - 3,600 Rs ?


----------



## topgear (Nov 27, 2010)

@ *sunny155* - *one friendly note :* it would be best if you can create a separate thread for your PC upgrades


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 27, 2010)

sunny155 said:


> I can invest the rest in RAM -
> 
> how about Gskill - Ripjaws 1600 - 3,600 Rs ?



Ya that idea sounds much better!!


----------



## sunny155 (Nov 27, 2010)

topgear said:


> @ *sunny155* - *one friendly note :* it would be best if you can create a separate thread for your PC upgrades



np! topgear!

aye aye! mod!


----------

